# just wanna say thanks!!



## PhaTdrU (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah, i just wanna thank the admin or mod who changed my nick.... too bad drkupo flamed my thread so it has to be closed and  cant thank the admin who changed my sig... (im guessing its djgarf...) thanks anyways...!! you made my day


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep, the people here are really nice and kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ih well...most of them, not just everyone


----------



## Ryoma Nagare (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello... Is this the right place??? Really don't' know...

But I just want to say hello to you all!!! I'm new here!

A special hello to my brothers: Tyrian Cubed & Gba Doc!!!


----------



## Leo111 (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!! (its ok to post here, but u could start a new topic as well)


----------



## Ryoma Nagare (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you Leo... and nice to meet you!!!

Maybe I'll start a new topic!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 9, 2004)

HI BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nice to see you again! So, you received my mail huh? Well, a PM is arriving to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing wrong to write here, I think that maybe startin a new topic (probably in the general - off topic section) can be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, welcome aboard


----------



## Ryoma Nagare (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice to meet ya too bro...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes... If I am here... It seems that I got u'r e-mail!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting for your PM!


----------



## Garp (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow. That's a lot of smilies. lmao


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep, I like using them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, great new sig&ava Garp, the Triforce is just the thing it needed! And I like Zelda, so Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great work KotaInka2!


----------



## phuzzz (Jan 9, 2004)

QUOTE(PhaTdrU @ Jan 9 2004 said:


> yeah, i just wanna thank the admin or mod who changed my nick.... too bad drkupo flamed my thread so it has to be closed andÂ cant thank the admin who changed my sig... (im guessing its djgarf...) thanks anyways...!! you made my day


Who were you originally?  With your sig on the fritz, I can't compare.


----------



## berlinka (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey yo, Italian guys, don't get too familiar hey!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jan 10, 2004)

If you're referring to me and Ryoma we're already familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ps: Grande Italia su GbaTemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Wing Zero (Jan 10, 2004)

wassup. nice to see you here. i knoe theres a lot of nice people here. unfortunately not everyone here is but oh well gotta live with it. anyways Nice to meet you all


----------



## Opium (Jan 10, 2004)

PhaTdrU what was your username before you changed it cause now i have no clue who you were


----------



## chetzboy (Jan 10, 2004)

QUOTE(PhaTdrU @ Jan 9 2004 said:


> yeah, i just wanna thank the admin or mod who changed my nick.... too bad drkupo flamed my thread so it has to be closed andÂ cant thank the admin who changed my sig... (im guessing its djgarf...) thanks anyways...!! you made my day


That's right! The peope here are very kind!


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2004)

Was PhAtDrU being sarcastic in his post, or was it just me...?


----------



## dice (Jan 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 10 2004 said:


> PhaTdrU what was your username before you changed it cause now i have no clue who you were


Yeah I wanna know too, the least you could do is post your former username when making topics like this!


----------



## PhaTdrU (Jan 10, 2004)

lol, first i like to welcome ryoma nagare to the boards, and legend my frind, no i wasnt bing sarcastic, and last but not least, i was formerly known as darkchylde(i like the sound of that.... formerly known...) by the way, y'all should know its me, i always put .... (to many dots!!) after almost every sentence...


----------



## gba2002 (Jan 10, 2004)

i thought u always put too many dots after each sentence (refer to last line of post) lol, jks.


----------

